# My own sliding puzzle solver



## imvelox (Jul 2, 2015)

In the past two weeks i've spent some time writing a slidy puzzles solver in C++.
Basically it's just a copy of slidy sim solver with just some more options 
Anyway i've written it with the purpose of putting the code online so people who are interested on this type of things can learn from and see how does it work.
The zip file contains the executables for Windows and Mac(Linux soon), the source code and readme.txt (that contains the program usage+algorithm explaination).
I hope this can be useful/interesting for someone 
And thanks very much to Ben Whitmore who helped me a lot.

Download link


----------



## United Thought (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks very interesting. My movecount is way too high (like 140-150) so this might be useful for improving my efficiency.


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2015)

oh cool. My solutions are also quite inefficient, so I'll see if this is useful.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> oh cool. My solutions are also quite inefficient, so I'll see if this is useful.


Your solutions are inefficient wat? You solve soo efficiently!

Btw 1:20 8x8 :^)


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Your solutions are inefficient wat? You solve soo efficiently!
> 
> Btw 1:20 8x8 :^)


I get ~90 moves way too often. Also, have you seen ben solve? His solutions are like magic. He does some things that I would never think of and forces easy cases so much.

My PB is 1:21  brb...


----------



## ruwix (Jul 6, 2015)

How many steps do you need to solve this one if you deactivate the 'Numbered tiles': http://ruwix.com/online-puzzle-simulators/sliding-15-puzzle/?scale=1&rept=1&scram=1&nums=1&fb=speedsolving


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> My solutions are also quite inefficient



lies.


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> lies.


I know mine are definitely bad compared to ben's; I don't know about soup/qq though.


----------

